# Peek-a-boo!



## jeffashman (Aug 30, 2021)

Playing with the Sigma 105mm macro again. Spotted this tiny fella in the Butterfly Milkweed. Also practiced my post-process process.

f/2.8 1/1000 ISO 200 105mm


aug30202101 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 30, 2021)

Wonderful shot, Jeff.  And aptly titled.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 30, 2021)

Highly entertaining take, Jeff!


----------



## Space Face (Aug 31, 2021)

That's a good one J.  Great use of dof, focus is spot on and very well rendered colour palate.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 31, 2021)

Good shot.....


----------



## lesno1 (Aug 31, 2021)

That is a great shot Jeff well composed and sharp well done


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 31, 2021)

Robshoots said:


> Wonderful shot, Jeff.  And aptly titled.


Thank you!


NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Highly entertaining take, Jeff!


Thanks!


Space Face said:


> That's a good one J.  Great use of dof, focus is spot on and very well rendered colour palate.


Thank you! It was the very last one "on the roll." Played with the order of my post processing, after watching a video, and it seems to have worked. 


Jeff15 said:


> Good shot.....


Thanks!


lesno1 said:


> That is a great shot Jeff well composed and sharp well done


Thank you!


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 31, 2021)

Ha! Cute lil dude, nice shot.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 1, 2021)

-


… had to revisit, toooo funny!


----------

